# Basic must/juice tools.



## codeman (Oct 7, 2014)

What are some basic tools one would need to test a must or juice?

Refractometer for measuring brix or sugar content. 

Ph55 meter for measuring PH.

What else?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 7, 2014)

How about a press?
(not necessary for juice, but for must)


----------



## bchilders (Oct 7, 2014)

A hydrometer and test jar for measuring specific gravity during fermentation. Can't use a refractometer once fermentation starts.

Acid and SO2 test kits or meter

A wine thief for samples


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2014)

TA Test Kit, distilled water.

Tartaric Acid if fresh grapes.


----------



## geek (Oct 7, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> TA Test Kit, distilled water.
> 
> Tartaric Acid if fresh grapes.




I learned that one the hard way... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## codeman (Oct 7, 2014)

Any links to the TA test kit?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2014)

http://morewinemaking.com/products/emmorewineem-acid-test-kit.html?site_id=5


----------



## geek (Oct 7, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> http://morewinemaking.com/products/emmorewineem-acid-test-kit.html?site_id=5



Mike,

I assume doing it with a calibrated PH meter is pretty good, the way you mentioned in my other thread and using 15ml of must, right?
How accurate are those TA test kits?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2014)

That kit comes with a nice syringe, some NaOH, a nice plastic sample cup container and some indicator which you don't need if your using a ph meter. All for like $11 If you have a pH meter you can use the syringe, cup and NaOH.


----------



## tmmii (Oct 8, 2014)

bchilders said:


> A hydrometer and test jar for measuring specific gravity during fermentation. Can't use a refractometer once fermentation starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why can't you use a refractometer after fermentation starts?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Oct 8, 2014)

I only use a light refractometer when selecting grapes to purchase. To the grape grower, it is also important to decide when to harvest. Other than those two cases, the device stays in it's case. 

For must, this is the list of what I have found to be the best to have on hand..

- Acid test kit, extra test tubes and syringes come in real handy!
- test tube rack is rather handy
- HYDROMETER! A must have 
- digital scale A must have 
- yeast nutrient - have a good supply in stock 
- tartaric acid - have a good supply in stock 
- a Punch down tool 
- a sieve is handy (strain your samples before testing)
- beakers are handy (500ml are great for holding samples)
- a Wine thief is very handy! 
- PH meter & a good supply of calibration solutions/storage solution


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 8, 2014)

tmmii said:


> Why can't you use a refractometer after fermentation starts?



Because the ethanol also changes the index of refraction. So the reported Brix will not be accurate.

There is a way to compensate for this, provided you took an initial reading before fermentation commenced. There is a table or spreadsheet that allows you to reinterpret the current refractometer reading into current Brix. Here is a page that will get you started: http://valleyvintner.com/Refrac_Hydro/Refract_Hydro.htm


----------



## tmmii (Oct 14, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Because the ethanol also changes the index of refraction. So the reported Brix will not be accurate.
> 
> There is a way to compensate for this, provided you took an initial reading before fermentation commenced. There is a table or spreadsheet that allows you to reinterpret the current refractometer reading into current Brix. Here is a page that will get you started: http://valleyvintner.com/Refrac_Hydro/Refract_Hydro.htm




With the formula why can't you use it after fermentation starts?



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 14, 2014)

You can, as long as you compensate for the altered reading.


----------



## tmmii (Oct 14, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> You can, as long as you compensate for the altered reading.




Got it. Learned that one the hard way a few years ago with what seemed to be a stuck fermentation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

